# New to the forums.



## ajcc323 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey there! I'm new at this but really eager to learn more from you Mantid veterans. I want to own and care for a pet Mantis but before I could move further I'm hoping to get acquainted with experienced owners  I'm glad to have stumbled upon this site. I only recently started taking a huge interest with seeing Mantids as a pet (thanks to Youtube)  

Andre


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome Andre.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi and welcome, so u found them on Utube! good show ol chap :tt2:


----------



## ismart (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome! Mantids are awesome pets.


----------



## davestreasurechest (Jul 7, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 7, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to the forum!!

Cheers!!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome, Andre! Did you happen to see any of my mantis videos? Making the videos in one of my favorite parts of the hobby. I just uploaded an older video of an orchid mantis eating, but it's not that great. I just wanted to get it off my camera to free up some space for some new bugs I got in.

http://www.youtube.com/user/bugsincyberspace

Have you kept any other insects?


----------



## Opivy (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome!

awesome video peter


----------

